# Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.



## Tobias92 (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich habe heute von meinem Opa eine sehr alte Shakespeare fieberglas fliegenrute mitsamt Spule (pflueger Progress 1774)  geschenkt bekommen.

Für gewöhnlich geh ich spinnfischen oder ansitzen.
Fliegenfischen ist also absolutes Neuland für mich.

Da ich auch leider kein geeignetes Salmoniden Gewässer vor der Türe habe, dachte ich mir ich versuche es auf barsche und kleinere Hechte oder Rapfen. Wir haben einen ca. 8 Meter breiten Fluss und ein Stück Kanal.

Ich habe gerade 2/3 Stunden damit verbracht nach den Basics zu googeln, bin aber nicht wirklich viel voran gekommen da sehr viele Fachbegriffe verwendet werden die mir alle absolut nichts sagen.

Ich bin soweit gekommen, dass ich wohl eine sinkende Wurfschnur, ein fluo vorfach und einen kleinen streamen verwenden sollte.

Ich dachte mir ich üb das werfen ein bisschen auf einer Wiese und wage mich dann an den Kanal. Da sind nicht so viele Bäume in die ich werfen kann [emoji1][emoji1]

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich?
Gibt es schon gute forenbeiträge zu dem Thema die ich vielleicht übersehen habe oder habt ihr Tipps für youtube Videos. 
Da gibt's wie beim spinnfischen auch 100verschiedene Typen und als Neuling hab ich keine Ahnung wer gut ist und wer nicht..

Die Frage nach der richtigen Schnur und dem richtigen köder ist auch noch nicht so ganz geklärt. Ich weis, ist sicher auch wieder eine Glaubensfrage und nicht so einfach zu beantworten, trotzdem wäre ich für Tipps für eine gute nicht zu teure Schnur Bzw köder sehr dankbar.

Ich habe Vorerstmal nicht vor das ganze zu professionell zu betreiben sondern möchte einfach versuchen, aus Spaß mit dem alten Gerät irgendeinen Fisch zu landen. Die Rute ist recht weich und wabbelig, dazu die kleine Spule. Ich denke ein 30er barsch oder 60er Hecht machen damit gut Laune und sollten zu bewältigen sein.

So, das wars erstmal von mir. 
Ich bin für alle Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.

Nur bitte versucht nicht mir mein Vorhaben auszureden, ich hab mir das in den Kopf gesetzt, also wird damit ein Fisch gefangen [emoji1][emoji1]

Grüße Tobi 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias92 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Das hier ist übrigens die Rute:














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Schwimmende Schnur ist sicher am Anfang sinnvoller, auch einfaher zum Biss erkennen.

Werfen üben zuerst auf Wiese ist auch gut.

Nymphen, Nassfliegen sind gut für Döbel, Barben etc., kleine Streamer für Barsche etc.. Wenns viele Hechte gibt, Stahlvorfach verwenden.


----------



## Thomas E. (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Hi Tobi,

das ist wirklich sehr altes Gerät !
Klar kann man damit schön Werfen und Fische fangen.

Wenn aber die Schnur auch aus der Zeit stammt, solltest Du Dir eine neue Leine kaufen, z.B.
https://www.flylineshop.com/barrio-mallard-wf.html

Um gut Werfen üben zu können, ist es wichtig immer ein gut rutenlanges verjüngtes Vorfach zu verwenden !
Ich habe immer wieder mal Schüler, die das noch nicht wissen.

Ein kl. Puschel aus Poly als Fliegenersatz für die Wiese.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Hallo Tobias92,

na, eine alte Shakspeare Wonderrod Spiralglas, das ist mal was. Meine zweite Fliegenrute (1963 gekauft) war auch so eine. Damals das non-plus-ultra bei den Hohlglasruten. Die geht noch ganz gut, werfe selber noch ab und zu mit meiner.
Wie Thomas, rate ich Dir auch zu einer Schwimmschnur, erstens leichter am Wasser zu händeln für einen Anfänger und zweitens bist Du damit flexibler. Du kannst ja ein sinkendes Poly-Leader dranmachen, wenn Du mehr Tiefe brauchst. Aber auch mit der schwimmenden Schnur und entsprechender Vorfachlänge kommst Du, wenn das Wasser nicht zu schnell ist auch auf 1, 5 Meter runter.
Ich selbst gehe oft an einem "Mischgewässer" fischen, wo eben neben Forellen auch viele andere Fischarten vorkommen. Das ist sehr abwechslungsreich, da sich da so gut wie immer etwas rührt.
Aber sag mal, im Bamberger Umfeld müsste es doch auch genügend Gewässer mit Forellen geben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tobias92 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Danke Schonmal für die Tipps. Schnur ist Garkeine drauf. 
Da muss ich mir noch eine aussuchen. Denke es wird dann wohl doch eine sinkende Schnur.
Dass die Vordächer konisch sind Bzw von dick auf dünn zusammen geknotet werden hab ich schon gelesen.

Ja klar, Richtung fränkische Schweiz gibt es genügend Gewässer. Da ist mir aber die Anfahrt zu weit, und da ich für den kleinen Fluss und den Kanal sowieso Jahreskarten habe, wollte ich es dort Versuchen.

Ich glaube ich werde die Tage mal zum gerlinger fahren, die haben ein bisschen fliegenzubehör. Oder kennt jemand von euch nen guten Laden für fliegenfischen in der Nähe?

Grüße e


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Hallo Tobias92,

bei Dir in Bamberg oben kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Hier im Großraum Nürnberg-Fürth ist die Sportanglerzentrale in Nürnberg auch ganz gut fliegenfischermäßig aufgestellt, aber ich glaube, da bist Du auch so schnell beim Gerlinger und hast keine Parkplatzprobleme. Der hat aufgrund seiner Größe auch relativ viel Auswahl. Überleg Dir das mit der Sinkenden nochmal.
Schwimmende mit Poly-Leader ist vielfältiger.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## dreampike (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Hallo Tobias, 

das mit dem verjüngten Vorfach brauchst Du nur, wenn Du mit der Trockenfliege fischen möchtest. Beim Streamerfischen auf Hecht oder andere Räuber reicht ein Monofil-Vorfach in Stärke 0,40-0,50mm. Bei Hecht immer mit Stahlvorfach. Am besten 2,00 m Mono in 0,45mm mit der Fliegenschnur verschlaufen (beim Kauf drauf achten: Welded Loops oder den Händler bitten, die Schlaufen reinzuschweissen), ein Pitzenbauer-Ringerl in 12 kg Tragkraft dran und daran das Stahlvorfach anknoten.
Ich glaube dass es recht schwierig ist, gezielt auf _kleinere_ Hechte zu fischen, du musst immer mit großen Hechten rechnen. Die gehen teilweise auch auf kleinere Streamer.
Wenn Dir ein Hecht auf die Fliege geht, nicht über die Rute anschlagen, sondern über die Schnur, google mal "Strip Strike".
Viel Spaß dabei!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

und - auch wenn wiederholt:
Ich würde Dir definitiv zu Anfang zur Schwimmschnur raten...


----------



## dreampike (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Auch wenn hier die meisten zu einer Schwimmschnur raten: ich würde Dir zum Beginn eine Intermediate-Schnur mit einer leichten Sinkrate (S1) empfehlen. Eine solche Leine ist am universellsten einsetzbar: Man kann damit bis zu 3m Tiefe gut fischen, kommt mit ihr aber auch im Flachwasser  zurecht. Ich selber fische nur noch selten mit Schwimmschnur, außer in ausgesprochenen Flachwassergebieten wie den Rügener Bodden.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Da braucht er keine und zum anfangen und lernen find ichs leichter (er wird eh welche kaufen in allen Sinkraten später, wenn er dabei bleibt):


> Wir haben einen ca. 8 Meter breiten Fluss und ein Stück Kanal.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Hallo Tobias92,

zur Schnur nochmal; die Ruten von damals haben keine Angabe zur Schnurstärke, meine Shakespeare Wonderrod nicht und auch nicht meine erste Fliegenrute von 1961 von der DAM.
Ich habe beide vor etliche Jahren nach der Methode von Reim/Matschewsky vermessen, es sind beides astreiner 6er.
Ich nehme daher an, dass Deine auch eine 6er ist. Berücksichtige dies beim Kauf der Schnur - oder, wenn Du kannst, messe die Rute selbst nach, ist gar nicht so schwer (google unter Reim/Matschewsky).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*



dreampike schrieb:


> das mit dem verjüngten Vorfach brauchst Du nur, wenn Du mit der Trockenfliege fischen möchtest.



Moin,

ein verjüngtes Vorfach braucht man in vielen Bereichen der Fliegenfischerei, wenn es sich auch vernünfig strecken soll !

Immer davon abhängig, wie dick die Schnurspitze ist, denn der Anfangsdurchmesser des Leader sollte nur etwas geringer sein.
Wenn das Tippet dünner ist, immer der Fliege angepasst. 

Also z.B. trocken, Nympfe flach, auf Mefo und Lachs, Cypriniden, Barsch, Zander etc.

Wer es überlesen hat #d,
Zum sauberen Werfen lernen ist ein mind. rutenlanges verjüngtes Vorfach notwendig !
Für Beginner immer erstmal Schwimmschnur.


PS
Später für gr. Hechtfliegen könnte man das so machen, wie Du schreibst.


----------



## Tobias92 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einstieg ins fliegenfischen auf Barsch und Hecht mit sehr altem Gerät.*

Okay super, dann besorg ich mir eine 6er schwimmschnur. Weis jemand wieviel Meter davon auf Sone Rolle passen? Brauch ich da ein backend oder kann ich die komplett mit der wurfschnur füllen?

Da mir hier schon so gut weitergeholfen wurde, verzichte ich wohl auf die Fahrt in den Angelladen (und die Beratung) und besorg mir die Schnur im Internet. 

Kann jemand eine Seite und am besten auch gleich eine günstige Schnur und ein paar kleine streamer empfehlen?
Ich hab eigentlich garnicht vor mit fliege etc. zu fischen.

Zu den großen hechten nochmal, eigentlich kann ich schon relativ sicher sagen, dass kein größerer einsteigen wird. Von meinen ca. 50 hechten letztes Jahr war nur einer knapp über 80cm.. der Rest bewegte sich um die 60cm.

Grüße und Petri 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

